# At It again, Trigge fish quota cut in hlaf



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Unfreaking beleivable.*

http://www.pnj.com/article/20120517/SPORTS/305170012/Triggerfish-quota-cut-half


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Just in case you haven't figured this out yet. What they are trying to do is make it crazy stupid to continue to fish so that when they totally take the Recreational fishermen and women out of the equation completely, there will be very few dissenting voices left. They figure they can get enough to just give up so they don't have the fight of their lives on their hands. The bad part about that is that it is working in great success.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Noaa*

:no:I have nothing nice to say about NOAA or our state "leaders" who have allowed themselves to become slaves to NOAA.:thumbdown:


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I love the Beattles song.....Gonna be a revolution........great song. Just sayin.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Who gives a shit about regulations. Just go out there and get what you want! 
:thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

tyler0421 said:


> Who gives a shit about regulations. Just go out there and get what you want!
> :thumbup:


*I am also tahing the trap door approach to this Comunist regulatory State we are living in, it's freaking retarded.*


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *I am also tahing the trap door approach to this Comunist regulatory State we are living in, it's freaking retarded.*


I've been thinking about how to rig a trap door in the bottom of a live well for just this reason. I threw back three big red snapper right in front of an fwc boat last year that where in a five gallon bucket. They where pissed and wanted to write me a ticket but since they swam off and I told them I was just culling them out of a crab trap (that's right they are so thick I catch them in crab traps now), there wasn't anything they could do. If you could flip a switch and all the fish swam away from under the boat they would never even know...


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I've caught the most and the biggest triggers this year than I ever did over the 7 years before. Now I'm not saying that's a lot because anyone who ever has fished with me knows I have to leave the dock with a handicap. Just saying if this blind hog can find an acorn, there must be a lot of acorns.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Filet and release. 

On a side note, has anyone ever had the FWC bring a dog on their boat? We had this happen once back at the dock. Just curious...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

polar21 said:


> Filet and release.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone ever had the FWC bring a dog on their boat? We had this happen once back at the dock. Just curious...


Never heard of the dog thing. I guess it was smelling other compartments?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

polar21 said:


> Filet and release.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone ever had the FWC bring a dog on their boat? We had this happen once back at the dock. Just curious...


 
Yep, it alerted on our bait box, but there wasn't anything illegal in it. This country is turning into a police state.

I for one will never understand how a dog sitting down or scratching with his paw is probable cause to have your rights violated and your personal property searched. It's just a damn dog, I don't care how much they spent training the mutt, no one should have that kind of authority based on the reaction of a dog.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

polar21 said:


> Filet and release.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone ever had the FWC bring a dog on their boat? We had this happen once back at the dock. Just curious...


 I would have had to ask that officer if he'd like to smell my a$$ because I might have something hiding there for him :laughing:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Just curious. How is it even possible for them to calculate the 64,100 pounds whole weight catch? I've been fishing almost my whole life and have never been asked what I have in my cooler except for a few FWC or Marine Patrol uncalled for checks. There's no daily total catch report that covers how many pounds of a specific species of fish is caught. The PNJ says that they stated they wanted to hear the publics opinion. So here's one idea for them. Stop the douchebaggery! Allow for a more open season on the now overpopulated Red Snapper that are gobbling up many of the Grey Triggerfish eggs. The problem is that common sense isn't a part of their job description or any part of their predicted calculations. Any good fisherman with a boat can take them out in the gulf and put a pole in their hands and tell them to bait up for a day of catch and release. Tell them we're not going back in until you stop catching snapper. I'm sure before the end of the day they'd be begging to go back due to total and complete exhaustion. Their calculations are probably based on the price of the particular fish served at their local fine dining restaurants.
Man their price has gone up, there must be a shortage.  Somebody quick, lower the recreational bag limit, cut short or totally cut off the season! All the while the restaurant manager is in the back talking to the owner saying dang boss, I hate that fuel costs have forced us to raise the prices to maintain your profit margin. The owner replies, I hate it too chef. It's causing a strain on our supliers and then some jerk goes and limits what they can bring in even further which causes them to be forced to have layoffs or go out of business. If it gets much worse I'm going to be forced to lay some folks off here soon. 

These regulatory bodies need to realize how their fabricated data can affect many hard working citizens. They need to hit the water with a pole and earn their pay bringing back factual data instead of sitting in the AC just typing up whatever numbers come to mind. Yes, douchebaggery, at it's worst!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats what you/we get for letting bean counters have any say about anything beyond what 2+2 equals.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> The PNJ says that they stated they wanted to hear the publics opinion. So here's one idea for them. Stop the douchebaggery!


I like that idea, but the article stated that they HAD to have a public comment on the subject. It must be written into their charter or whatever, because if they could do it without you can bet they would. If you notice that, at every public comment meeting, the comments go against what they want and they implement anyway.

By the way, why didn't we hear from GandyGirl on this one? Did she give up on us or did they decide no one was listening to her and got rid of her?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Smarty said:


> Just curious. *How is it even possible for them to calculate the 64,100 pounds whole weight catch? *I've been fishing almost my whole life and have never been asked what I have in my cooler except for a few FWC or Marine Patrol uncalled for checks. There's no daily total catch report that covers how many pounds of a specific species of fish is caught. The PNJ says that they stated they wanted to hear the publics opinion. So here's one idea for them. Stop the douchebaggery! Allow for a more open season on the now overpopulated Red Snapper that are gobbling up many of the Grey Triggerfish eggs. The problem is that common sense isn't a part of their job description or any part of their predicted calculations. Any good fisherman with a boat can take them out in the gulf and put a pole in their hands and tell them to bait up for a day of catch and release. Tell them we're not going back in until you stop catching snapper. I'm sure before the end of the day they'd be begging to go back due to total and complete exhaustion. Their calculations are probably based on the price of the particular fish served at their local fine dining restaurants.
> Man their price has gone up, there must be a shortage.  Somebody quick, lower the recreational bag limit, cut short or totally cut off the season! All the while the restaurant manager is in the back talking to the owner saying dang boss, I hate that fuel costs have forced us to raise the prices to maintain your profit margin. The owner replies, I hate it too chef. It's causing a strain on our supliers and then some jerk goes and limits what they can bring in even further which causes them to be forced to have layoffs or go out of business. If it gets much worse I'm going to be forced to lay some folks off here soon.
> 
> These regulatory bodies need to realize how their fabricated data can affect many hard working citizens. They need to hit the water with a pole and earn their pay bringing back factual data instead of sitting in the AC just typing up whatever numbers come to mind. Yes, douchebaggery, at it's worst!


It is not possible. That is just their way of saying they will close triggers later this yearand use the excuse they have been over fished and no way to prove otherwise. Read my lips... *They will close triggers early this year, it is coming!!!*


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Once I again the experts have missed the root cause of the perceived problem. If there is a decrease in the trigger population, it's the result of under fishing for snapper, not over fishing for trigger. Over 5 years ago the Gov., Comm. of DCNR and the Chairman of the DCNR Adisory Board of Alabama told the Feds that the snapper samples were all full of trigger fish eggs, and if they didn't include the snapper populations on artificial structure, they were going to cause an imbalance in the ecosystem that would be detrimental to the other reef species. Of course, fell on deaf ears, and here we are. Increase the snapper limits to reduce the trigger predation, and let the reef systems reach their natural balance. 

But, as my grandmother said, "if you're arguing with a fool, he's doing the same thing because you ought to have enough since to know you can't tell a fool nothing."


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the limit on Triggers?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I will go out on a limb and say July 15th. Mark it down.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

The sad thing is we went out saturday an threw back about 50 triggers an still kept about 20 there is no shortage. They need to do something about theshark populatin its out of control


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have no idea what the dog was smelling for. Our boat was freaking covered in fish blood, so I dont know if it was smelling for fish or what. I do know that I dont like the idea of having a dog on the boat in the first place.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*What if?*

Wonder how the dog would react to a "cat" fish.  Sorry, I just couldn't resist. 

Cheers and safe boating,

Boatnbob


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, we start catching triggers again... after freakin 7 years of very occaisional catches of them and NOW NMFS says we've been overfishing them... YOU DUMBASS COWARDS @ NOAA fisheries are so full of shit. You're taking your marching orders from EDF and Lubchinko....We have got to get these liberal Communist thugs out of NMFS and NOAA.... until we do, nothing will change.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

chris592 said:


> The sad thing is we went out saturday an threw back about 50 triggers an still kept about 20 there is no shortage. They need to do something about the shark populatin its out of control


Possibly all of the sharks have been attracted to the snapper overpopulation :blink: Pisky things have been wearing me out! I have hooked into more sharks in the past month than I have in my entire life! My last time out I got spooled out of my 80lb test line I've had on my surf rod for probaby about 8yrs. Tonight is payback time :yes:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I have fished the Gulf out of Pensacola Pass for about 40 years. And I have to throw the Bullshit flag on these Government mandated regulations. Not too many years ago, there were not any regulations on anything, other than maybe a Jew fish. It was fair game for all species. 
We caught a Hell of a lot of fish, all kinds of fish, considering all we had was an old Gemtronics paper bottom machine and Loran A, and later C. look at the technology we have available today. 

One year, the Snapper bite was strong, and the next year they were not. Big football mingos one year, then not so the next, depending on how far offshore you fished. Same for AJ's and grouper, kings, Spanish, dolphin, and so on. We trolled out to the edge and then bottom fished. Sharks were terrible some years, not bad others. 
Did we over fish some species, or do they naturally have better years than others? Trigger were considered a trash fish by most and I don't remember catching monsters back then. 
All we had was live bottom and the Mass. I guess the 3 barges and Casino rubble was the first artificial reefs I fished on.

I could be wrong, but I think more people fished the Gulf from the mid 70's until the early 90's than do now. There were boats everywhere, both recreational and the old Party boats, within 30 miles of the pass anyway. 
We went fishing every weekend, weather permitting, and now due to fuel cost, I am lucky to get out once or twice a month. I think the fuel costs and limits has sidelined more than just me when it comes to heading out the Pass. 
So, is it us over fishing, or the fish bite changes?


----------

